
A decentralized Blockchain is the only sustainable Answer to meetups price hike - amasoean
https://www.parity.io/gather-why-a-decentralized-blockchain-platform-is-the-only-sustainable-answer-to-the-meetup-com-pricing-hike/
======
mehhh
Blockchain doesn't offer significant advantages over a (much more simple)
ActivityPub based event planner. We do not need a signed chain of hashes to
track that a person is coming to an event, but rather a simple RSVP.

~~~
amasoean
If the event planner is a single centralized global entity, then the end-user
features are less significant, that is correct - well aside from no one being
able to take down the data and it being open source. If you are talking about
everyone hosting their own, then this is incorrect - even if you think they
could be federated "discovery" of new groups and members is practically
impossible when a new server is added. There is a significant advantage of
having a global registry, when it comes to discovery.

~~~
mehhh
It sounds like you've never used a federated platform. Discoverability and
searchability is not the showstopper you think it is.

